# Removing pine tar from skin



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I usually have to prune some limbs from my pine trees when they grow a little wild impeding mowing and walking around them. I always get some pine tar on me no matter what I try to keep it off. Putting some Vaseline PJ on the areas and rubbing with a cloth will take it right off and it's safe.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

or wd 40 may do the job also.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Or cooking oil!!


----------



## Jdivence (Mar 21, 2012)

I grew up on a Christmas tree farm, we went through gallons of that orange cleaner stuff. If you get it with pumas it works even better.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I always use rubbing alcohol , does pretty well.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I used all these to. a better way go hear is to first use a hand sofner before you start and it help the clean up. all this stuff not have lanolyn will dry your hands. thus the hand lotion keeps them from that. just my 2 cents. and another lotioning after cleaning will keep them solft as your chicks will not care hold your hands if not soft. think man think LOL


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to do some pruning today and this post couldn't have been timed better. Thanks Steamer for the hand lotion comment as I always used it after pruning but never before. Makes sense.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok then what takes it off my clothes? I just took down 10 pines yesterday and my clothes are a sticky mess.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Goo gone soaked in a rag.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

dl permatex hand cleaner in the white cylinder tub with the blue label works good also.


----------



## fishjump (Apr 5, 2011)

Mayonaise, works unbelievable.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Turpentine should work since it's made from distilled pine resin.--Tim


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

you can use cigarette lighter fluid or a simular energine dry cleaner and the rubbing alhcohal. all these are flame able thus do not use while still on body. and all dry quick. and all the rest they say as hand cleaner but best wash clothes soon after. they may have ammnia and a hand softner that may stain your duds.


----------



## triple_g (Dec 22, 2012)

Wear gloves first? How about latex gloves


----------

